# Mogans Golden Saaz Pilsener



## stocko (21/5/09)

Hi all new to the forum

I have started brewing and have done a few batchs 
I have got the brewing of homebrew down !!! it displays all the common symtoms of poor brewing 
with lots of that homebrew twang

Anyway can someone help me out 

i have got a few cheap cans and need to make sum beer that is drinkable 

any help with recipes would b great ! Keep in mind i love my tooheys new 

the cans are 

Morgans golden saaz pilsener
Black rock blonde pilsener 
and i think a morgans or munton australian pilsener 

any help greatly appreciated as i was juts going to throw a kg of dex with them all


----------



## argon (21/5/09)

Welcome mate...

Time to get rid of that twang... i think you'll do well with those extracts though

I put on Morgan's Golden Saaz over the weekend.

I came up with the following recipe;

1.7kg Morgan's Golden Saaz
500g LDME
750g Dextrose
Steep 12g Saaz hops for 15mins and add to fermentor
Saflager S-23 11.5g

I think it'll come up well... I like bit more hops so i may dry hop another Saaz hop bag after fermentation slows down, just for a bit more aroma.

Cause the pilsner uses a lager yeast you'll need to get the fermentation down around 14degrees, but this time of year, if you're not mechanically refridgerating, shouldn't be too hard


----------



## chappo1970 (21/5/09)

stocko said:


> Hi all new to the forum
> 
> I have started brewing and have done a few batchs
> I have got the brewing of homebrew down !!! it displays all the common symtoms of poor brewing
> ...



+1 to Argon

Morgans Golden Saaz Pilsner was a deadset fav of old Chappo. 

If you want to improve your brews then the first and best step to take is temperature control. IMO my brewing improved out of site once I could control the fermentation temperature. Also sanititation, sanitize and scrub everything clean.

As for a recipe I differ from Argon as I used to like to make a fake pilsner from that kit:

1 can of Morgans GSP goop
1kg of BE2
250gr of LDME
12gr Teabag of Saaz in the fermenter after 4 days
11gr S05 Safale yeast
Ferment @ 16 to 18C (preference for 16C if you can)

Absolutely delicious and a nice clean brew. Plus the S05 is a little more forgiving on temperature.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## dj1984 (21/5/09)

If you can get some muntons gold yeast use that with the golden saaz!!! my family still goes on about it.


----------



## Renegade (21/5/09)

Just reading the words "Morgans Golden Saaz" makes me sick. That was my first ever attempt at a kit a few years ago, and it was the most horrible thing, totally undrinkable. The urge didnt strike me again to give home brewing a go until about three years later. Fortunately I went into it the second time armed with far better information, and every single one has been great. 

I should revisit the Golden Saaz kit can one day and give it the fermentation it deserves :lol:


----------



## kegpig (24/5/09)

Renegade said:


> Just reading the words "Morgans Golden Saaz" makes me sick. That was my first ever attempt at a kit a few years ago, and it was the most horrible thing, totally undrinkable. The urge didnt strike me again to give home brewing a go until about three years later. Fortunately I went into it the second time armed with far better information, and every single one has been great.
> 
> I should revisit the Golden Saaz kit can one day and give it the fermentation it deserves :lol:



Give the golden saaz a go it is well liked here.

Morgans golden saaz
500 dextrose
500 lme
250 multidextron
15g aust summer saaz infusion method


----------

